# New Front Door



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

Nothing special. New front door installed that paints red.

I pulled the door so I could double prime the top and bottom. I also brushed primed the exterior while it was on the horses. Once the acrylic primer was dry, I installed the door seal on the bottom.










Then I hung the door, removed the weather stripping from the jamb, blocked the door open a few inches and masked for spray










Shot two coats of Miller Paints Acrinamel Semi-gloss. Had this tinted with the "hot" colorants (forget the number) for better drying and UV protection. Used my 395 with 20' of line and a RAC-X FF (Fine Finish) 310 tip.

A good spray job is right before it runs. That's my motto anyway! Haha










Reinstalled the hardware 3 hours after spraying


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Nice job, not too many guys I know do that amount of proper prep as you did. Or maybe the customers just don't want to pay for it, I dunno. Nice spray job too. Not familiar with Miller paint, but that sure did lay down nice. Probably would have been a good Pro Shot job.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Looks really good !!!! :thumbsup: How come you didn't use Aura ?? just asking


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

and let the foot kick and scuffs begin!! nice job, looks good.


----------



## StefanC (Apr 29, 2009)

Looks great!


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Looks good, reminds me of another member we had that painted a red door too. :whistling2:


----------



## Ranger72 (Jul 3, 2010)

Nice job. A brass kick plate would be a great idea for that door.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Good job. Looks good.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

See this is the red I like, none of that off red stuff. Fire engine Red !


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

NCPaint1 said:


> Nice job, not too many guys I know do that amount of proper prep as you did. Or maybe the customers just don't want to pay for it, I dunno. Nice spray job too. Not familiar with Miller paint, but that sure did lay down nice. Probably would have been a good Pro Shot job.


I also primed and shot 3 garage doors. Will grab a ProShot, but I'm liking my 395 w/only 20' of line.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

VanDamme said:


> I also primed and shot 3 garage doors. Will grab a ProShot, but I'm liking my 395 w/only 20' of line.


That's a good setup, didn't know you had the other doors being done too.


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Looks really good !!!! :thumbsup: How come you didn't use Aura ?? just asking


I stick with a local (to me) manufacturer.....Miller Paint as much as possible.

Used some Aura right after it came out and still have nightmares! Haha!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

VanDamme said:


> I also primed and shot 3 garage doors. Will grab a ProShot, but I'm liking my 395 w/only 20' of line.


Door looks good. I do the same thing with one of my rigs when spraying a single piece like this. A 15' or 25' hose is what I use for these types of jobs.


----------

